# Acer AO 722 (AMD C60) - native screen resolution Xorg



## lordcox (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello 

I had instaled 9.1-RELEASE on my Acer Aspire One 722 3G widescreen 11.6" (AMD C-60, RadeonHD 6290).

Under X can't I achieve resolution better than 1024x768... Had search various Unix/Linux/BSD forums and lists, but nothing.

Finally try I many different configurations of /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and correct settings are:

In Section "Module" add value:

```
Load    "ati"
```

In Section "Device" change line with driver:

```
Driver    "ati"
```
(This is a standard xorg driver, does not require kernel recompilation and changes in bootloader).


Finally, after: startx I have 1366x768@60.0 resolution on my GNOME desktop 

Greetings


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

The Load should not be needed.  Actually, it's surprising but good that a HD6290 works at all with the current driver.


----------

